# Terri Arnold Steppin Up Videos



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

The usual suspects, Tawzer and Dogwise don't have them....perhaps they're only available at her seminars? You might try emailing her.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*As a former student of Terri's both privates and camps*

I would suggest the books rather the tapes. The tapes are not very exciting. I would suggest buying book one which is Attention and Handling. Most of her method is covered in the first book. What are in the books is what she teaches. If you are going to show then you want to get the complete set. My first golden was a poster dog for poop face when I first met Terri. Two years later we were winning classes and even a few HIT's. Terri taught me how to make training fun for both of us. People who saw us in the ring before Terri and after Terri, at my obediece club, were amazed at the difference.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I only have her books, but don't have her videos...and have never heard of them. Congrats Rastadog...on your HIT's! A very good accomplishment!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I borrowed a tape and I think its the attention and handling one. While not high on production value or excitement, being able to see her techniques demonstrated help me alot as I'm the visual type. For those of you with the book is it easy to understand how to execute her technique? I've never seen the books.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Rastadog said:


> My first golden was a poster dog for poop face when I first met Terri. Two years later we were winning classes and even a few HIT's. Terri taught me how to make training fun for both of us. People who saw us in the ring before Terri and after Terri, at my obediece club, were amazed at the difference.


Congrats on your accomplishments! How lucky for you to have been able to train with her.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard back from Terri Arnold's company, the videos are out of print and she isn't planning on reprinting or doing new ones.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you want to work with a local trainer who uses her methods, try Moira Cornell. www.k9connection.net. She does classes and privates in the San Fernando Valley, about 30 mins from the park where WLAOTC did their UKC trial.

-Stephanie


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Stephanie for the info.


----------

